# Getting Finance To Exercise Options



## Fleeta (11 January 2005)

Question - if I want to exercise a large amount of options that are well in the money and don't have the money to do so, can I get some kind of bridging finance to cover me between when I exercise and sell? I plan on selling immediately after exercising. Do I even need finance? Does anyone have experience in doing this that can tell me their story? I am not asking for financial advice, just how to get around the logistics of this dilemma.

Thanks,

Fleeta


----------



## crashy (11 January 2005)

a broker may be able to do it, but it will cost. It exposes them to overnight risk. Why cant you just sell the options?


----------

